# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Miele] Θόρυβος στο κάδο miele novotronic w863

## Nikos v

Έχω ένα θόρυβο στον κάδο στο miele novotronic w 863 όταν γυρίζω τον κάδο κάνει θόρυβο

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ρουλεμάν τυμπάνου ,υποθέτω , άνοιγμα του τυμπάνου, αλλαγή ρουλεμαν και τσιμουχας

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## diony

> Έχω ένα θόρυβο στον κάδο στο miele novotronic w 863 όταν γυρίζω τον κάδο κάνει θόρυβο



αν ο θόρυβος είναι βαρύς και αυξήθηκε σταδιακά , πιθανόν ρουλεμάν , αν ακούγεται κάτι σαν ξύσιμο , ξένο σώμα κάτω από το τύμπανο

----------


## Nikos v

Είναι εύκολο να περάσει ξένο σώμα κάτω από το τύμπανο και να ακούγεται ο θόρυβος σαν ξύσιμο όταν γυρίζει ο κάδος

----------


## diony

πολύ εύκολο , αλλά δεν απάντησες στην ερώτηση

----------


## Nikos v

Ο θόρυβος που ακούγεται στον κάδο είναι σαν ξύσιμο αλλά δεν ξέρω από πού μπορεί να προέρχεται. Μήπως εσωτερικά έχει σπάσει κάτι και βρίσκει το τύμπανο όταν γυρνάει

----------


## diony

αν ακούγεται *ελαφρύ ξύσιμο* , πιθανό να είναι μπαλένα ή κάποιο σύρμα , έχω _ψαρέψει_ αμέτρητες στα τόσα χρόνια ,αν έχεις καλό φακό , κόλλησε τον στο κάτω μέρος του τυμπάνου και προσπάθησε να εντοπίσεις τι ακριβώς είναι , γυρνώντας αριστερά - δεξιά το τύμπανο αργά , κοιτώντας και εσύ μέσα από τις τρύπες , *εννοείται εκτός πρίζας η συσκευή*

----------


## Nikos v

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση το μπαλένα τι ακριβώς είναι

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση το μπαλένα τι ακριβώς είναι


Η μπαλένα είναι το λαμακι στο σουτιέν που κάνει το στήθος στητό και ξεγελιουνται οι άνδρες ως προς τον όγκο και το σχήμα . Χαχα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andyferraristi

Ρε 'σεις, μπανέλα λέγεται ....

----------


## diony

όποιο από τα 2 να κάνεις αναζήτηση , σου βγάζει αποτελέσματα

----------

